# PHP-Dateien plötzlich als Download



## bofh1337 (27. Dezember 2009)

Moin 

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand auf die Sprünge helfen:

Ich bin gerade am PHP-Coden (Zend Studio übers Netzwerk) und habe von 1 Sekunde auf die andere das Problem, das PHP-Dateien nicht mehr durch den Parser laufen, sondern zum Download angeboten werden.

Ich habe den Server und den Clienten sowie verschiedene Dienste (Apache, Mysql usw.) schon mehrfach neugestartet, aber PHP-dateien (egal welche) werden mir nur noch zum Download gegeben, HTML-Dateien dagegen werden normal "ausgeführt".

Jetzt suche ich schon seit über 1 Stunde an dem Fehler bzw. die Datei, wo die "AddType" versteckt sind und finde diese nicht.
Selbst ein simples "php_info();" funktioniert nicht, sonst könnte ich ja da nachsehen, ob mod_php am laufen ist oder irgendwas anderes fehlt 

Im Logfile wird mir nur ein "Status 200" gegeben...also Dokument erfolgreich ausgeliefert.,,

Ich habe bei mir auf dem Netzwerk-Server Debian installiert:
Apache2
PHP5.2x
MySQL 5.2x

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## ZodiacXP (27. Dezember 2009)

Liefert denn der Header von deinen Seiten etwas mit?

Wenn dein Apache die Signatur noch aktiviert hat, dann erzeuge mal ein 404 oder sonstige Ausnahme, die eine Fehlerseite mit sich bringt und lies die Signatur durch ob PHP noch da ist.

Vielleicht klappt auch das PHP Easter-Egg (googlen), was ich allerdings zu 90% bezweifle.

Schau mal in deiner httpd.conf ob dort PHP vorhanden ist:

```
LoadModule php5_module "Laufwerk:/Verzeichnis/PHP/php5apache2_2.dll"
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
```


----------



## bofh1337 (27. Dezember 2009)

ZodiacXP hat gesagt.:


> Liefert denn der Header von deinen Seiten etwas mit?
> 
> Wenn dein Apache die Signatur noch aktiviert hat, dann erzeuge mal ein 404 oder sonstige Ausnahme, die eine Fehlerseite mit sich bringt und lies die Signatur durch ob PHP noch da ist.



Coole Idee 


```
Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) Embperl/2.2.0 DAV/2 SVN/1.5.1 proxy_html/3.0.0 mod_perl/2.0.4 Perl/v5.10.0 Server at devel Port 80
```

Ich würde sagen....da fehlt ein bisschen PHP 


// Edit:

ROFL.....also was da auf dem Webserver passiert ist, kann ich nun wirklich nicht sagen...PHP und libapache2-mod-php5 waren nicht mal installiert (automatisches Update der Software ist nicht aktiv).....jetzt läuft es zumindest wieder alles 

Danke dir 


// Edit2:
Manche PHP-Dateien funktionieren..andere nicht...wie soll ich da jetzt den letzten Fehler finden?


----------



## ZodiacXP (27. Dezember 2009)

bofh1337 hat gesagt.:


> Manche PHP-Dateien funktionieren..andere nicht...wie soll ich da jetzt den letzten Fehler finden?



Welche denn nicht? Gibt es da ein Muster?

Kann ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen das PHP manche PHP-Dateien mag und manche nicht. Es kann sein das sowas wie ".php4" etc. noch zum Download angeboten wird.

Funktionieren PHP aus einem bestimmten Verzeichnis nicht, so schau mal nach der dafür zuständigen .htaccess oder in der gesamten httpd.conf nach den Einstellungen für dieses eine Verzeichnis.


----------



## bofh1337 (27. Dezember 2009)

Das scheint ein Problem mit der erkennung der "Default"-Dateien zu geben:

Dieser Link funktioniert (index.php wird geparst):
http://devel/

Dieser Link funktioniert nicht, die index.php wird mir als Download gegeben:

http://devel/index.php

Wogegen in einer Joomla-Installation auch beide Links (also mit oder ohne "index.php") funktionieren.

Die Links, die nicht funktionieren, sind Scripte, welche "Register-Globals" = On brauchen...aber auch eine komplett leere PHP-Datei (wo nur "<?php  ?>" drin steht, funktioniert nicht)

Sehr seltsam alles, ich schaue mir mal die Datei-Infos an..vielleicht liegt es auch am Charset/Language/ISO-Standard, womit die Datei gespeichert wurde


----------

